# Norman Foster Wins Tenth Hall of Fame Contest!



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

*Week 10: Best Skyscraper Architect*

*1. Norman Foster* - 28 votes (39.44 %%)
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/

*2. Skidmore Owings Merril* - 15 votes (21.13 %)
http://www.som.com

*3. Cesar Pelli* - 15 votes (21.13 %)
http://www.cesar-pelli.com

*4. I.M. Pei* - 7 votes (9.86 %)
http://www.pcfandp.com/

*5. Kohn Pedersen Fox* - 6 votes (8.45 %)
http://www.kpf.com/


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Arguably his best work:


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

And....


----------



## CG5 (Sep 12, 2002)

HSBC in Hong Kong and Commerzbank were his best work, imo.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

never noticed how much triangles and diamonds he uses


----------

